# manual boost controller?



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

has anyone installed one on their cruze yet? if so does it work without getting a tune?


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

You need to add fuel when you increase boost, I wouldn't recommend messing with it at all without a way to tune it.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

even if you're just increasing from 15psi to 20? i figured the stock injectors could put out a little more than what the factory has em running at... im going to try bypassing the boost solenoid tomorrow and see what happens, but im pretty sure its gonna throw a boost code which means im gonna have to get a tune. just thought i would give it a try.



chevyfan said:


> You need to add fuel when you increase boost, I wouldn't recommend messing with it at all without a way to tune it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

i doubt the ecu with stock tune can handle 20 psi with a manual boost controller. get a tune and do it right


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> i doubt the ecu with stock tune can handle 20 psi with a manual boost controller. get a tune and do it right


if i get a tune arent you only able to boost as much as the tune will let you?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> if i get a tune arent you only able to boost as much as the tune will let you?


Yes, but there are two very good tunes out there. Vince has the Trifecta Tune, and then Vermont Tuning has a tune out. Both should satisfy the additional power hopefully without any adverse affects. I know trifecta is 22 psi at WOT and keeps a very good air / fuel mixture. I haven't had any problems. Has better shifting strategies as well.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

looks like that's what im gonna have to do then. thanks for the help!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Tune all the way!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The problem with using a mbc on this motor is that the ecu is constantly using the factory boost control solenoid to adjust boost pressure under different conditions and well as its torque management. Even if you use a mbc and set it to the stock peak boost pressure the ecu will probably freak out.

I'd still really like to see someone try this with the proper data logging software to get real readings of how the engine responds.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

and try taking the factory solenoids out of the loop


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

yep i hooked up the mbc in several diff ways and it was a fail lol. there was one time that it hit 22psi but every time after that it wouldnt go past 15. **** ecu's


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> yep i hooked up the mbc in several diff ways and it was a fail lol. there was one time that it hit 22psi but every time after that it wouldnt go past 15. **** ecu's


So you're trying to blow your motor?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> So you're trying to blow your motor?


This.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayspur (Aug 17, 2014)

I have the Tune from Brian (that guy is awesome BTW..not a franchise like Trifecta) not saying anything bad about Trifecta but I appreciate customer svc, and Brian emails me directly about the do's and don'ts, as well as getting my Cruze prepped for the next upgrade. This boost controller was CRAZY easy to install and yes, you will feel a big difference. Doing this w/o a tune....ehhh that's ballsy man, you need the proper fuel to air ratio to make it work correctly. Adding or adjusting boost means you'll need the fuel to match power you just added or changed...Go with a tune first, before you get anything done...get the tune! After that, whatever upgrades you do to it, Brian can update your device to match your mod. Also, save everything you take off the car that's stock. This way, if you need to take it in for warranty stuff, you won't get turned away. Just make it stock again. Yeah It's a lot of work, but once a dealer has seen your car is no longer stock..they update their system and good luck going anywhere to get warranty work done. If you bring it in stock, but the aftermarket parts "may have" caused the issue...there is no proof and they are required to warranty all parts/labor. Got a close friend that told me about this, works in the svc department of the dealer here in town.

2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ
Vermont Tune
K&N typhoon intake system
BNR catless downpipe
Magnaflow Exhaust
Eibach Pro-Kit
(full tint, chrome here and there, black "bowtie", & vent visors)


----------



## najlepší (Jan 5, 2021)

I notice this is an old post but for anyone that wants the real truth about hooking up a manual boost controller yes it will work and yes it does handle 22psi just that ecu won't let you hit 22psi till 4000rpm it stays variable till your revs hit that mark but it is a massive increase in power.. Iv tried running it with or without the boost solonoid with no difference ecu shouldn't throw a code if it's still plugged in just not running anything off it .. what I'd love to achieve is controlled boost so you have 22psi running constant not variable as you loose alot till it hits 22psi , haven't tried yet but if you run a boost controller not a manual one you can control the variable and change it to constant from that .. 
Now I'm bit sus on all these tunes that everyone seems to say you need , I say bull, all it does is boost your car just like a boost controller does your ecu will automatically pump out more fuel as it would if you installed a better air induction..


----------



## Tenno (Jun 8, 2021)

I just did a tune with my bully dog system, and adjusted the waste gate and pushing out between 12-18 lbs depending how hard i get on the throttle.


----------

